# x10 Outer diameter



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Hi all, does anyone happen to know the outer diameter for the varying spines of easton x10s? (or happen to know where they are posted?) I personally am looking for the numbers for the 550 and 600, but think it would be nice to have them all up somewhere in case others were curious.


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm sure there is some data out there, but keep in mind that X10's are barreled, thus their outer diameter will vary along the length of the shaft.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know how accurate it is but Stu Miller's spine calc, newest version, has od and inner specs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

According to Archers advantage the 550 is 0.200 and the 600 is 0.198

Not sure where they measure this diameter of its on the nock end or mid barrel


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

I think at this point an arrow spec sticky thread might be in order. Post up manufacturer specs for those that give it. Get folks to measure the barrelled shafts at uncut ends when they purchase them and the middle of the shaft. This way we could avoid having to try answer this question all the time.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

anmactire said:


> I think at this point an arrow spec sticky thread might be in order. Post up manufacturer specs for those that give it. Get folks to measure the barrelled shafts at uncut ends when they purchase them and the middle of the shaft. This way we could avoid having to try answer this question all the time.


been there done that. In fact I think you even posted in the thread at some point.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2407979

Keep in mind that Sean's data is something he just compiled. It's not all drawn from MFG's information so use it as a resource but don't hold any mfg's to the info.

A lot of these "helpful links" are in my glossary thread (link in my signature) And some of the links I often to refer to are also in my "what to include" sticky thread.


----------

